# Win98 boot disk files...



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

I need to make a win98 boot disk for an older computer that I'm putting back together. Not only am I lacking of a floppy drive on this computer, the only other working computer at the moment that has one is a iMac osX.  

About the only way I'm gonna get a boot disk is if I can get the individual files from somewhere and flash drive them to the mac and make the disk the old copy and paste way.

So here's the dilema. Where can I get said files, and/or can anyone just make a disk for me and e-mail me the files?

I would appreciate the help so much.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

All you need here http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

I already tried that site, but all I could find was an automatic disk creator. It requires that you have a floppy drive on the computer you run the program on, and it won't run on the mac for obvious reasons. If the individual files are there, could you please direct me to them or direct me to a place where I can get them?

I also forget what a boot disk entirely has on it, so if they are scattered that is going to be another problem for me.


----------



## iwassnow (Jun 19, 2006)

Never mind, someone zipped the files and sent them to me. Hotmail scanned it for me before I emailed it to the mac. Thanks anyway.


----------

